# Fische einsetzen



## Miu (14. Okt. 2009)

Hallo

Haben gerade einen grossen Teich angelegt(ca.12qm). Nun möchten wir ein paar __ Moderlieschen einsetzen. Können wir die Fische schon bald einsetzen oder ist es ratsam, dies erst im Frühling zu tun?
Danke im Voraus für Ratschläge!
Grüsse vom Bodensee
Miu


----------



## axel (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fische einsetzen*

Hallo Miu 

Erst mal herzlich Willkommen !

:Willkommen2

Ich würd die Fische erst im Frühling einsetzen .
Wie alt ist Euer Teich genau ?
Zeig uns doch mal ein paar Fotos in " Mein Teich und ich "

lg
axel


----------



## Christian und Frauke (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fische einsetzen*

Hallo Miu,
:Willkommen2bie den Teichverückten
Warte bis zum nächsten Frühjahr,auch wenns schwer fällt
Wie tief ist denn Dein Teich?


----------



## Christian und Frauke (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fische einsetzen*

Ups,da war der Axel 4 min.schneller


----------



## Niklas (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fische einsetzen*

Hi
Auch von  mir:Willkommen2
Ich denke man kann die Fische auch schon jetzt reinsetzten. So empfindlich sind sie nicht. Ich weis ja nicht ob du die Fische schon hast...dan ist es für sie doch auch nicht schön ein halbes jahr im Aquarium oder so zu bleiben. UND WENN DU  sie noch nicht hast ja dan würde ich auch warten....


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fische einsetzen*

Niklas, für Neubesatz mit Fischen aus Aquarien oder Zoogeschäft ist die ideale Zeit definitiv vorbei. Der Temperaturunterschied ist schon viel zu hoch. 
Bis zum Frühjahr warten ist viel besser. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## robsig12 (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fische einsetzen*

Bitte warte mit dem Besatz.

Heuer hättest Du ja sowieso nichts mehr davon.


----------



## Miu (28. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fische einsetzen*

Vielen Dank für Eure Tips!
Warte dann mal mit den Fischen, ist auch schön, sich darauf zu freuen!
Der Teich macht mir so viel Freude!
Wir haben ein Bungalowhaus mit einer grossen Fensterfront zum Garten, bez.w. zum Teich. Es ist also so, dass ich den Teich immer anschauen kann, also auch im Winter.
Spannend, wie das Wasser reflektiert in der Sonne, spannend die Kreise die sich bilden im Regen...sicher auch spannend, wenn es mal zufriert...
Happy Teichgeniesserin Miu


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fische einsetzen*

Hi Miu,

mal ganz abgesehen das die Zeit für Teichfische aus dem Handel rum ist. 

Ein Teich muß sich auch erst mal wie ein Aquarium einfahren, bevor die ersten Fische rein können. Ist bei einem Teich aber sehr viel langwieriger. So 6 Monate sollten mindesten rum sein zwischen Wasserbefüllung und Fischbesatz, erst dann hat sich ein einigermaßen stabiles Milieu aufgebaut (Wasserwerte schwanken nicht mehr stark, eine natürliche Futtergrundlage hat sich gebildet, es sind dann auch Bakterien- und Pflanzenmassen für den "Schadstoffabbau" da)

MfG Frank


----------



## Eifelgold (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fische einsetzen*

Hallihallo liebe Forianer, 
ich habe mich einfach mal hier dran gehängt, da ich nun für meinen Teich wahrscheinlich heute noch meine 5 Goldorfen bekomme. ( Eine Bekannte bringt sie mir aus einem Zoo-Fachgeschäft mit). Ich konnte mich zur Online-Fisch-Bestellung doch nicht durchringen, da es hier im Umkreis nichts an Online-Fish-shops gibt und der Transport mächtig lang wäre...

Sooo, nun zur eigentlichen Frage: Die Fische kommen ja sicherlich in aufgepusteten Plastiktüten zu uns. Wie soll ich beim Einsetzen vorgehen: Erstmal die geschlossenen Beutel in den Teich hängen- falls ja- wie lange?
.oder soll/ kann ich sie direkt in den Naturteich 'entlassen'-?

Da schwimmen derzeit jede Menge Kaulquappen herum...unsere drei Oldie-Goldorfis sind gut drauf, sie freuen sich schon auf die neuen Kumpels...

..ja, ich freu mich über zeitnahe antworten und Tipps, Ihr wisst ja, ich bin totaler Anfänger...

Herzliche Grüße!

Elli, das Eifelgold


----------



## Hagalaz (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fische einsetzen*

Also erstmal Beutel auf ins Wasser hängen und immer wieder etwas Teichwasser einfüllen nach ca. 30 min kannst du sie reinsetzen aber ich würde das Wasser nicht in den Teich packen zwecks Krankheiten etc.
Noch besser ist du nimmst einen großen Kübel Wasser aus dem Beutel samt Fischen rein und dann wie oben erwähnt.


----------

